# Ear hair trimmer?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Got good advice on a beard stubble trimmer here before so figure I might ask on this one. I have a little tiny trimmer but it pretty much sucks and I think it might be hard to find a tiny electric trimmer that is actually good. various ear hairs and occasional nose hairs.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

So, I can let you know in a couple of days as I am getting a new one that should deliver soon.

The one I am getting is non-electric, after lots of disappointment with electric ones. The best electric one I have used is the Panasonic wet/dry with some kind of cleaning turbine thing. It works great when new, but the cutting area is extremely fragile and any sort of drop or bump into a hard surface will damage it.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W405SG/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works well on both nose and ear hair. Wash it after each use and you shouldn't have any problems with it.

Do not get a rotary trimmer. With a model like the one above that oscillates back and forth, it either cuts or it doesn't. With a rotary, sometimes when it doesn't cut, it plucks. That is not any fun at all, especially on nose hair.

Incidentally, why is it that as we get older, less hair grows on our heads and more comes out of our noses and ears? Is the hair too tired to make it to the top? Is their some evolutionary advantage to having ear and nose hair as you get older? Maybe it's a tribal evolution thing because it discourages fertile women from mating with older men. Whatever the reason, it is not one of the benefits of aging.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

The problem I have is the puny thing I have seems to struggle to cut a single hair. A beard hair? How about a single hair at a time! It seems to pull and I think it is just worn out or in general, sucks. I would figure someone would offer a decent one by now. I need a SMALL head though. Think ear and nose canal....


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Nose hair removal with needle-nose pliers, obviously! 

Ear hair removal....spouse with tweezers.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Nose hair removal with needle-nose pliers, obviously!


I don't know if this is an urban legend, but I've heard to never pluck nose hairs. There is a kind of MRSA bacteria (antibiotic resistant) that lives in your nose. If you pluck the hairs, there's a chance they can go into the hair follicle hole and infect you that way.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

So this is what I got: https://www.amazon.com/Chooling-Manual-Nose-Hair-Trimmer/dp/B07KT4NBPD/ref=asc_df_B07KT4NBPD/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583932701150817&psc=1

Used it last night, worked great. Cut everything easily, in fact it was so easy that I wondered if it was actually cutting anything. I am used to hearing or feeling something when the hairs are cut, but with this, nothing. All rogue hairs gone. No batteries to mess with, no motors, just simple engineering.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

TrimEndo

This one is more gadgety and will connect with your phone. Based solely on that This is the one you want. Also . . . .

I'll note that neatly trimmed nose and ear hair wasn't on the top twenty list. Also . . . .

Mrs Nail has never mentioned my nasal / Aural Hair (and if she does I can always steel her glasses)

There is also (another one) the option of letting your barber get them.


----------

